# Cedric lynch



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

To small for a car, gocart or bike might be ok.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a few of them, just for Karts and toys though not cars.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Using the Lynch Motor for Electric Cars*


http://www.electric-cars-are-for-girls.com/lynch-motor.html


----------

